# Easton Carbon One Arrows for Field?



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I noticed that Easton offers these shafts in various spines up to 1000's. Has anyone tried the Carbon Ones for field? What is the outside diameter and inside diameter of these shafts? Can you use G-nocks with uni bushings? They look like a decent arrow for a dirt cheap price. Anyone have any experience with these?
> 
> Jbird


Aren't they basically a Redline re-branded?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Aren't they basically a Redline re-branded?


Don't know. Says they are made out of nano infused carbon with the resulting faster dampening. Looks like they are -60 size internally and take G-nocks stuck in the end. Can't understand why they list Carbon One pins or ACE pins as choices unless the od of the shaft is larger or smaller than ACE's.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

They are another small diameter carbon arrow directed mainly towards young archers as the spine range is only 1000-600, they look like a fairly decent arrow


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

not redlines, and spine now goes to .410


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

my wife got some and has shot em a number of times. she loves em . i put them together for her and they seem really good. if the spine now go's to 400 i will be picking them up for myself , for Fita


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

avid3d said:


> not redlines, and spine now goes to .410


Where are you getting this info? I cant find this anywhere?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

jre4192 said:


> Where are you getting this info? I cant find this anywhere?


It's in the catalog.


----------

